# Picture of Cheech and seven



## chris harding (May 29, 2008)

Cheech..almost 6 months, seven almost 8 months. Cheech is the Bullmastiff.


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Cracking looking dogs and Cheech seems a little erm...excited.  What breed is the other dog?


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Local_oaf1 said:


> Cracking looking dogs and Cheech seems a little erm...excited.  What breed is the other dog?


Dog porn!! 

Im loving his name...Seven....cool!


----------



## chris harding (May 29, 2008)

Cheech is always getting his lipstick out........ embarrassing sometimes! Seven is a beautiful cross of unknown parentage. Her body shape is very similar to his though.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

lovely little doggies aww x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they're lovely, i love his name aswell


----------



## esiteans (Oct 25, 2008)

The one with the green reflection on his eye looks like a deamon


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww beautiful pictures cracking dogs,


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

They look great dogs I love the name cheech! You should get another and call it chong!


----------



## chris harding (May 29, 2008)

Get another one? AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!

although chong would be cool! x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely dogs they look great


----------

